# Bay horse with flecks of white?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Equine Genetics: Rabicano-Not Roan


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Interesting! Thank you for the link! Are you familiar with it personally? The article didn't say if it continues to "roan" (not roan, but you know what I mean) as they age. Curious if he will show more and more....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Difficult to tell from the pics, but I am leaning toward agreeing with DA that it's minimally-expressed rabicano. Could also be a weird expression of sabino, maybe? My best friend's 4yo mare is black and has the random white hairs like that with a small belly spot. We're pretty sure she's got sabino (she's an Arab crossed with either paint or QH).

Usually rabicanos don't continue to get more rabicano as they age.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My solid bred paint gelding has the same white hairs and few tiny white spots are your horse, except Indy is a chestnut. His white hairs have increased as he got older, around 10 years old then just stayed the same.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's not unusual for me to see random white hairs on any of my solid horses (quarter horses and minis).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BrewCrew said:


> Interesting! Thank you for the link! Are you familiar with it personally? The article didn't say if it continues to "roan" (not roan, but you know what I mean) as they age. Curious if he will show more and more....


It's pretty common in Arabs, not so sure about other breeds. I have had several who were all flecked around the flanks and had the "skunk" tail. I've always thought it was pretty. Of course, I'm a sucker for lots of white anyhow.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Chip is a sorrel with a big bend or spot and a lot of white hairs here and there. I don't think it's unusual in any color horse


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love a smattering of white hairs on a horse's coat. I'd say rabicano, too.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Equine Color Genetics

I love the site above for interesting horse color info. It is hard to see from your pics but I'd also say Rabicano rather than "birdcatcher" spots.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

My mare is a reg. paint but dark bay/brown and she has white hairs flecked throughout her body.


----------



## DRogler (May 1, 2016)

Skunk tail = rabicano


----------

